# Found some very nice chips, have a look!



## archeonist (Jan 26, 2018)

Found these chips wich I think I won't scrap. Maybe somebody could help me in identifying them?

A few of them do have a white substrate, I don't like white substrates :evil:, could be BeO I suppose..? The person broke some of the chips of the white substrate so I'll leave these in the bag. But for the rest, a very nice score


----------



## archeonist (Jan 26, 2018)

...


----------



## shmandi (Jan 26, 2018)

1st photo looks like this.
4th photo is DLP chip


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice lot!

The large white J11 CPU, sell it. Don't worry about beryllia, it's built on an alumina ceramic substrate. Too bad the second one was broken. I got two in my large lot two years ago. I gave one to a friend and the second I kept, the only one out of 3000 CPU:s that I decided to keep.  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DEC-J-11-DCJ11-AC-rare-collectible-CPU/263414958419?hash=item3d54c14953:g:iVYAAOSwJHFZ3cId

Same for the CPU with socket on the back, a so called "piggyback" CPU, it had place to put an eprom with the program on top. Used in development of a system but rarely in production units so it's quite rare.

I think the blue boards could also be worth selling to collectors.

I could probably pick out some other chips too, but then I would need more detailed specs on model numbers.

Göran


----------



## denim (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice find. Did you score all those from a collector who decided not to collect anymore? The greatest amout of ceramics I have ever found in one haul is four, and I thought that was good!


----------



## mellokatattack (Jan 26, 2018)

good morning

so odd question I'm new to this and learning and I hope this is the right place to ask this but why would you collect chips or other components other than shiny syndrome lol cause I've already found things that I was like that's worthless but really cool the wife is like why keep that as I'm going my prescious :lol:


----------



## shmandi (Jan 26, 2018)

mellokatattack said:


> good morning
> 
> so odd question I'm new to this and learning and I hope this is the right place to ask this but why would you collect chips or other components other than shiny syndrome lol cause I've already found things that I was like that's worthless but really cool the wife is like why keep that as I'm going my prescious :lol:


Your post is just impossible to read. I hope that you do not wonder why


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 26, 2018)

There are collectors of all different kind of stuff. Buttons, easter bunnies, stamps, coins, toys, dolls, cameras, weapons, wine bottles, ... and so on. CPU:s are just one more area where there are people collecting stuff.

Göran


----------



## archeonist (Jan 26, 2018)

Goran, thx for your comment, here are some more pics of cpu's I've never seen..


----------



## archeonist (Jan 26, 2018)

...


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 26, 2018)

The last one, 387, is a math co-processor for a 386 CPU. I think most of them can fetch a better price than gold spot.

The other ones I'll have to ask a friend about.

Göran


----------



## im1badpup1 (Feb 2, 2018)

they look handmade i thought for a minute predating the 4004 but is it more than likely that period in the 70s 72-75 where companies had a mad rush designing their own prototypes to try take a piece of the expanding demand? im no expert, far from it.
im just sorting my own cpu er collection out now, it started out i kept the odd old ones id not seen before and i soon accumulated several kilos in less than six months im more of a hoarder than collector i think.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Good morning.

So odd question. I'm new to this and learning. I hope this is the right place to ask this, but why would you collect chips or other components other than shiny syndrome? lol. Because I've already found things that I was like "that's worthless but really cool!". The wife is like "why keep that?" As I'm going "my prescious!!" :lol: 

There, not it won't make your brain hurt to read it. :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Feb 2, 2018)

Well it IS shiny syndrome. Some people collect guns, others collect stamps, others collect chips. 8) 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 2, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Well it IS shiny syndrome. Some people collect guns, others collect stamps, others collect chips. 8) 8)


I don't even think it's the shiny for me.

I have a stupid desire to collect core memory. It's something about the history.

I have a Nixie tube arrangement out of a frequency counter. The Nixie tubes were made 50 miles from my house. I want to make it in to a clock. There's just something stupid cool about the stuff.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellokatattack (Feb 3, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> So odd question. I'm new to this and learning. I hope this is the right place to ask this, but why would you collect chips or other components other than shiny syndrome? lol. Because I've already found things that I was like "that's worthless but really cool!". The wife is like "why keep that?" As I'm going "my prescious!!" :lol:
> 
> There, not it won't make your brain hurt to read it. :lol:


 
sorry sometimes typing on this phone makes things look one way then another after it's posted, I'm also no language scholar lmao .
I'm neck deep in old late 90's to mid 2000 cellphones and have reminisced about ones I had when they first came out, but the wife is like no scrap lol I've also found some military connections I'm going to post a pic of I might keep. I guess that's part of learning all this I still don't know what's what, but you guys are a huge resource of information
thank you


----------



## pontus (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi

I run PDP-11 computers at home for fun. A J11 could be useful as a spare. I've never seen one break so I would rather have it as a display case outside the running machines 

So, if the price is reasonable I might take it off your hands 

/P


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 3, 2018)

Let me introduce Pontus. He is an old friend of mine, a computer collector I've known for several years. I can personally vouch for him in any deals. I asked him about the blue multi-chip module as he knows these chips and modules better than me. I also gave him a tip about this thread.

Welcome to the goldrefiningforum, Pontus. Don't cry too much when you see what we do to those poor chips. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 3, 2018)

I have to admit, when I saw another member from Sweden who likes to "run PDP-11 computers at home for fun", I thought of you Göran.  

Welcome to the forum Pontus!

Dave


----------



## cosmetal (Feb 3, 2018)

g_axelsson said:


> Let me introduce Pontus. He is an old friend of mine, a computer collector I've known for several years. I can personally vouch for him in any deals. I asked him about the blue multi-chip module as he knows these chips and modules better than me. I also gave him a tip about this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the goldrefiningforum, Pontus. Don't cry too much when you see what we do to those poor chips. :lol:
> 
> Göran



Another longship has landed! :shock: 

Break out the mead!  

James


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 4, 2018)

I remember when I picked up my first DEC J-11...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13906&p=140398&hilit=DEC+J+11#p144899

they are pretty indeed! Since, I've acquired 6 more... sold 3. One I sold on e-bay for $125.00 USD! 
Now a days they are selling for about $50.00 to $70.00 on e-bay.

Pentium Pro's are also some of my favorites... and the intel 286's... and the NEC D3384B "centipedes" ...
and so on!!! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## pontus (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All

Thanks for the warm welcome  Don't worry Göran, I wont click on any pictures without someone holding my hand.

Anyway, I got a reply from a friend of mine who recognized the chips:



> I have seen these before, in another life as an audio/video technician. These plug into the video processor board on older Grass Valley equipment, like the 100 and 200 series production switchers. I believe - but this is where I enter the realm of speculation - they are ROMs containing the code for different effects. The utility processor board has a DEC J11 processor on it.



And some googling later, I guess this is the type of machine that has been scrapped, looks like a fun toy.

http://meci.com/electronics/grass-valley-group-video-production-switch-control-panel-100-n-frame-087610-00.html


----------

